# Time to find a new home.



## Zipp2001 (23 Aug 2020)

Can't believe it's only my second ride of the year on the old TT bike. The two local club time trails have been gone for years and I don't do anymore ultra distance racing. So after pulling her out of the bike cave and going for a light rolling 23 mile ride, I realized I need to find her a new loving home. I just don't take her out enough and am getting more into trail riding. I'll visit the two local shops and put a picture up seeing if anyone is interested in the fun old girl. She is still a blast to ride, and it is hard to explain the feeling you get when you mount her. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AdGTj8qc00


----------



## Sharky (24 Aug 2020)

I would be sad to see that go. Some shops might be interested in having it as a display item in their shop window. It's a piece of bike history. They may even pay you to hire it. 

Or you could start organising a new series of TT's next season yourself and rekindle the time trial spirit.


----------

